# preamplificador para tda2040



## leop4 (Nov 9, 2007)

hola a todos resulta que hice el tda 2040 y suen a bien pero muy bajo le tendre que poner un preamplificador para amplificar un poco mas la señal tengo 2 modulos tda2002 me serviran para eso o no? a y como lo estoy provando lo tengo con un transformador de 12 v 1A sera por eso bueno no se que hacer me serbira este: http://ar.geocities.com/hugerar/amplificador.htm
chau


----------



## Pablo16 (Nov 9, 2007)

Utiliza el TDA1524 para tu preamplificador. O arma algunbo con TL072


----------



## leop4 (Nov 9, 2007)

pero ese que te mostre yo me servira creo que es mas facil.no?


----------



## Pablo16 (Nov 9, 2007)

jeje lo siento, no vi el que me mostrabas. Precisamente es el TDA1524 al que me referia. Es una buena opcion ya que utiliza 12v simples. Saludos


----------



## Dano (Nov 10, 2007)

Usaste fuente simétrica para el TDA2040?

Saludos


----------



## leop4 (Nov 10, 2007)

este era http://ar.geocities.com/hugerar/amplificador.htm  . y no no la use pero igual me anda perfecto


----------



## christian_f (Dic 17, 2007)

como hiciste para que te handara sin usar fuente simetrica, utiliza +- 15V el 2040, yo lo arme estereo y me suena perfecto, el unico problema es que cuando le conecto el discman en la entrada y le subo el volumen al mango, me hace vivrar los parlantes, que puede ser? como lo puedo solucionar?
muchas gracias
Favalessa Christian


----------



## leop4 (Dic 17, 2007)

bueno junte negativo con masa del amp  y el positivo a transformador y listo pero me parece que es por eso mmm


----------



## pino (Ene 10, 2008)

hola jo tengo el tda2040 alimentado con +-15v i con una fuente que me entrega +de 2 A i madre de dios eso suena que es demasiado, piensa que el tda2040 es un operacional, asi que cuanta mas xixa mejor, ademas ves pensando en alimentarlo con simetrica, ja que un preamplificador como dios manda tambien te pedira alimentacion simetrica, i +-15.

si puedes prueba en ponerle la alimentacion que te digo i ja veras como el tda2040 rinde mas de lo que te imaginas.

si te sirve de algo jo la fuente la hiza con 7815 7915, con sus bd535 y 536, si urgas por los dtasheet de los reguladres encontraras los esquemas.

i de transformador te recomiento un toroidal.

i para hacer el preamplificador el NE5532 o el TL072 (aun no lo he probado)


----------



## dandany (Nov 4, 2008)

che tengo 2 tda2003 y no suena tan fuerte si lepngo un an7312 que tengo aca que destripe una radio va a servir eh?


----------



## leop4 (Nov 4, 2008)

eso es un preamplificador de playback no te va a servir para eso, ese amplificador funciona bien en puente osea dos tda2003 en puente que tiraria unos 10WRMS con una distorcion de 10%


----------



## dandany (Nov 6, 2008)

y cuanto tira 1 solo? porque el data dice 10w


----------

